# Does ANYONE else wear this??



## cruisedave (Jun 4, 2010)

I bought this Space One in 1994 and have literally never seen anyone else wearing one. Just curious if there are any other early Space One wearers out there??









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoischich (Sep 11, 2014)

I like it.


----------



## cruisedave (Jun 4, 2010)

whoischich said:


> I like it.


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchman17 (Jul 11, 2019)

Nope but it’s dope though


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)

cruisedave said:


> I bought this Space One in 1994 and have literally never seen anyone else wearing one. Just curious if there are any other early Space One wearers out there??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.


----------



## Dr4 (Dec 29, 2010)

One of the partners at my old consulting firm had that as his go to watch. Very cool.


----------



## cruisedave (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks. I don’t think I’ve ever come across anyone else with one. I love mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockstar Watches (Jun 10, 2020)

I haven't seen it in person either, it may be the B&R & Sinn thing? People may want _either _a B&R or a Sinn, and this combination may be a put off for some people. It may be along the same line of why the BRV1-92 isn't talked about that often. People looking at B&R want a B&R in all it's square glory.


----------



## cruisedave (Jun 4, 2010)

Rockstar Watches said:


> I haven't seen it in person either, it may be the B&R & Sinn thing? People may want _either _a B&R or a Sinn, and this combination may be a put off for some people. It may be along the same line of why the BRV1-92 isn't talked about that often. People looking at B&R want a B&R in all it's square glory.


I think your totally right. This was the first automatic watch I bought and B&R had only been in business for 2 years when I bought this. I knew I loved the looks and that it was made by Sinn and re-badged, but that was about it. It is really a 1/2&1/2 watch -kinda Sinn, kinda B&R.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

That’s pretty cool! Definitely looks like a Sinn - but who doesn’t like some co-branding?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchEater666 (May 27, 2019)

My dad has one in titanium.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Rockstar Watches said:


> I haven't seen it in person either, it may be the B&R & Sinn thing? People may want _either _a B&R or a Sinn, and this combination may be a put off for some people. It may be along the same line of why the BRV1-92 isn't talked about that often. People looking at B&R want a B&R in all it's square glory.


Um, this watch is from the early 1990s, when B&R started out. No-one buying a B&R then had a choice, as they were all made by Sinn, and all based on Sinn designs - even the Hydromax.

The big, square B&Rs didn't come along until 2005, when B&R got into bed with Chanel (Chanel's casemaker makes all their ceramic versions).


----------



## Scout308 (Dec 22, 2018)

cruisedave said:


> I bought this Space One in 1994 and have literally never seen anyone else wearing one. Just curious if there are any other early Space One wearers out there??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neat! Whats the size?


----------



## Scout308 (Dec 22, 2018)

cruisedave said:


> I think your totally right. This was the first automatic watch I bought and B&R had only been in business for 2 years when I bought this. I knew I loved the looks and that it was made by Sinn and re-badged, but that was about it. It is really a 1/2&1/2 watch -kinda Sinn, kinda B&R.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


B&R labeled Sinn made or whats the actual partnership here?


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Scout308 said:


> B&R labeled Sinn made or whats the actual partnership here?


From 1992 until 2001 or so, B&Rs were Sinns made under licence. The first ones were badged "B&R by Sinn" and then just "B&R". The first home-grown designs started with the 120, 123, Function and Geneva watches in around 2001, at which point they came to be made by G&F Chatelain, Chanel's casemaker. (Chanel is a stakeholder in B&R.)

A lot of people think that the square watches were the first B&R designs, but they're out by 3-4 years .


----------



## Vallée de Joux - (Oct 19, 2020)

One-Seventy said:


> From 1992 until 2001 or so, B&Rs were Sinns made under licence. The first ones were badged "B&R by Sinn" and then just "B&R". The first home-grown designs started with the 120, 123, Function and Geneva watches in around 2001, at which point they came to be made by G&F Chatelain, Chanel's casemaker. (Chanel is a stakeholder in B&R.)
> 
> A lot of people think that the square watches were the first B&R designs, but they're out by 3-4 years .


Thank you for sharing this!

Was completely unaware of that history between the 2 brands.

Nice watch by the way!


----------



## smokescreen (Jun 16, 2018)

I have a Space 1 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bswcollection (Jun 29, 2020)

Rockstar Watches said:


> I haven't seen it in person either, it may be the B&R & Sinn thing? People may want _either _a B&R or a Sinn, and this combination may be a put off for some people. It may be along the same line of why the BRV1-92 isn't talked about that often. People looking at B&R want a B&R in all it's square glory.


Totally agree. The square better be there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bruck177 (Jan 20, 2020)

Yep would think a square would be better.


----------



## Vallée de Joux - (Oct 19, 2020)

bruck177 said:


> Yep would think a square would be better.


Tough to argue against that point.

When you think of Bell&Ross, your go-to association will always be the squared one.

Interesting to see new design approaches tho.


----------



## walt2810 (Mar 2, 2014)

It's Hip to be Square 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neatlittlefellow (Feb 11, 2006)

I have the Sinn 142 in steel and a B&R Space 3 in Titanium, close enough? ;-)


----------



## cruisedave (Jun 4, 2010)

Abs


neatlittlefellow said:


> I have the Sinn 142 in steel and a B&R Space 3 in Titanium, close enough? ;-)
> 
> View attachment 15662656


 absolutely close enough! I bet that titanium Space 3 is nice and light. My steel one is nice but when I switch back to it, especially from a titanium watch, it feels so heavy. 
that's a great collection! Congrats!


----------



## neatlittlefellow (Feb 11, 2006)

cruisedave said:


> Abs
> 
> absolutely close enough! I bet that titanium Space 3 is nice and light. My steel one is nice but when I switch back to it, especially from a titanium watch, it feels so heavy.
> that's a great collection! Congrats!


Thanks 

I always liked the Space One, but it was difficult to find... so I decided to take a different approach!

The B&R Space 3 is indeed the lightest and also my first (and only) titanium watch. 
After more then 15 years of owning it, the lume is getting some nice patina.
The Sinn was bought new from the factory when I heard they were stopping production.
The Tutima Bund is actually the heaviest of the bunch.

P


----------



## KRVNRCH (Aug 22, 2017)

That's kind of like the Tudors with Bucherer on the back...


----------



## Dietzster (Aug 21, 2020)

I've had a bunch of square B&R, just got my first round one BRV2-92. Admittedly its different but nice just the same


----------

